# 80 years of marriage



## Wiltshireman

If anyone is in need of some inspiration then read the story of a couple in Bournemouth still living happily after 80 years of marriage.

BBC News - Maurice and Helen Kaye celebrate 80 years of marriage


----------



## EleGirl

Wow... that's a long marriage!


----------



## Omego

Amazing.


----------



## heartsbeating

They look great for their ages too. Love the sense of humor.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I often wonder their secrets to health...it's not like many of these couples were exercise gurus back in the day...amazing how they live so long.. and still have their minds...those are some GOOD GENES!

I watched the little clip, she said he never got her flowers (well once and they were dead- didn't know where he got those!.. nor chocolates) but he was good in other ways, he was KIND.... they laugh at the same things.. Some joking going on in that video.. sweet!

Some of what was shared ...



> The couple, who are now 102 and 101, said the secret to a happy marriage was being tolerant of each other and being willing to "forgive and forget".
> 
> Asked about whether their long marriage was luck or fate, Mrs Kaye said: "You can never plan anything. How can you plan for 80 years? It is fate."
> 
> Mr Kaye said the secret to a happy marriage was always agreeing with his wife.
> 
> He said: "I didn't think it would last a week but it's amazing it's lasted 80 years."
> 
> Mrs Kaye said: "You mustn't be hard on each other. And if you have to give in a little bit, you give in a little bit."


Lovely story!


----------



## Roselyn

This couple is simply inspiring. They look like they are in good health and have their faculties intact.


----------



## Yeswecan

Isn't that something! Inspiring...


----------



## InaudibleMelodies

That's awesome. I married a man who comes from a loooong line of long lasting marriages so we hope and pray we will at least get to see our 50th and keep the family tradition alive!!


----------



## DoF

Amazing

When I read this "He said: "I didn't think it would last a week but it's amazing it's lasted 80 years."

I said to myself....OHH NOOOOOO

Then I read this: Mrs Kaye said: "You mustn't be hard on each other. And if you have to give in a little bit, you give in a little bit."

Glad that guy found the right lady......


----------



## Justus3

Beautiful story :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr Blunt

My Mom and Dad celebrated their 68th anniversary last June. They would have made it to 80 but dad died last August.

They were from the "Greatest Generation" as Tom Brokaw has labeled them.


----------



## Jetoroal

Beautiful and amazing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole

My husband's parents made it 62 years and I thought that was amazing; but 80, that is unbelievable!! Best wishes to them!


----------

